# Looking for any site around Shaver lake, Dinky creek area, 2016



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

I am new to morel hunting and would love to know of any sites to hunt in the shaver lake, dinky creek, huntington lake etc. area.
Any info would be great, and greatly appreciated.
Don


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Inciweb.gov .Check the fire maps


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you very much, I appreciate the info. Great stuff, and I will and have just now looked at the reported incidents, and note them for april, when I plan on being about to go up there to check.
Best to you!
Don


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

Also, if you have any interest, or anyone, I can help direct Chanterelle hunting around here when they are going off.
I have done pretty well around here with Chanterelles this year, and if it rains again, there should be another nice flush of them. We got over 50lb in the last two weeks out of a small area in the Cerro Alto camp area near Morro Bay here. Nice ones.
More to follow.
Don


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

Amazingly, one of the workers here found a morel in his wood chip ground cover this morning. I can't believe it, about five miles from the ocean, in San Luis Obispo, I guess this is what is called landscape morels.
Don


----------

